# Price for a 50lb pig



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

A guy offered me a couple of 50lb pigs for $80 a piece, what is the going price for a pig that size?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

That's right in line with prices in this area.


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just purchased 3 pigs.Total weight(all three) 200 lbs.Berkshire cross.Two boys(castrated) and a girl for $44 each.This is central Illinois


----------



## colleenluce (Sep 30, 2010)

We sell weanlings for $40, and our meat for 1.25 a pound (butchered and weighed without head). It works out to be about 100 pounds a side but we do smaller as well as larger depending on the family. We sell our meat pretty cheapily considering it's raised and butchered with old time no chemical, hormone, antibiotic chemical crap....but we feel the more people eating healthy meat the better.


----------



## Lionrose (Jun 4, 2006)

We gave $35 each for two gilts that weighed about 40-50 lbs each.
Their Yorkshire/Blue butt cross. Were in NW Arkansas. 

D


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

According to craigslist this morning, they are going between 40 and 60 here in central MI.


----------



## TamBerk (Aug 17, 2010)

I get a $100 for weaned(6-8) weeks old Tamworth crossed with Berkshire piglets. I'm in southeastern New York.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

We have been selling our weaned 8 week-old feeder pigs for $40-$50. The price for pigs has gone up in our area because a lot of farmers quit raising hogs.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

That's cheap. Assuming nothing is wrong go for it. We get $150 to $200 for feeder weaners. It is ideal to buy pigs who were bred and raised the way you want to raise them. That is to say, don't get confinement pigs and drop them on pasture. Pasturing is part genetics, part learned, part managed.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been seeing feeder pigs for $50 on craigslist here in Northern IL. But I don't know the weight.


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, I paid $60 for my two full blooded Old Spot gilts that weighed 50 pounds......

Greg Zeigler
Alger, Ohio


----------



## rippdog (Jul 17, 2010)

I just picked up some Berkshire shoats (gilts)they will be registered. I had to drive 400 miles plus the cost $175. each. I also purchased registered Duroc gilts out of show lines for $350. each (his show pigs were $350. to $500. each!). the durocs were about 70 lbs and the Berks were about 60 lbs. The Durocs were raised inside and I just got them about 1 month ago and i had to get them used to drinking from a bucket, i had to make sure they had a warm house, and were eatting. I had to check on the Durocs 4 times a day till they were eattin and drinkin and not stressed. They were running and having fun today with the warm sun. They have really gained weight and are friendly. Colorado has very few pig breeders that i can find-took me almost 2 months to find puebreds that i wanted. so I see the price can very all over the country. I bought pigs about 20 Lbs each at livestock sale in 09 that cost $25.
each but they didn't gain well and they had lameness and other problems they where Hampshires probably from a indoor pig farm.


----------



## windhound (Mar 18, 2008)

Just bought some at 45-50#s at $30 each, from a local.
Funny thing, they were higher at the auction the other night, $40-50!
Last year, picked up some at an auction for $20 a pop, and saw some go even cheaper.
And they did GREAT!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

That is high for this time of year, about right for spring time. Takes too much feed to grow pigs and keep themselves warm in colder weather.
50 bucks for 50 pounders now. $60 to 75 in the spring. There is a spike in the value of spring pigs that will be ready for the 4H fairs. Everybody wants on then.

I'd buy a finished 230 pound pig for $150 before I'd pour feed into a $150 feeder. More power to those that can do it.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I went over there today and looked at them and had to pass, they had 9 pigs in an old metal shed probably 10x10 with at least 12 inches of rotten manure on the floor and they didn't look healthy at all, it's amazing how some people treat their animals. Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep, at this time unregistered Heinz 57 piglets average 75 cents to a dollar / lb here in the Ozarks. Premium breeder crosses sell for about $3 / lb. But the market is slow; spring prices will be about 30 to 50% higher.

The folks who are buying piglets now are planning to sell them as breeder hogs in the spring or just have spring pork.

In my local market your price would be high but you are in a different market. My advice is to look at Craigslist (as others have suggested) to get a feel for your market.

(Added: Sent my response while you were sending yours. Thanks for not supporting that farmer. We need more people who know when to say, "No thanks.")


----------



## blaineiac (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm getting registered Tams for $50-75. I'd been paying 60 for worn out blue butts. I really like my luck on the tams.


----------



## rippdog (Jul 17, 2010)

chickenslayer said:


> Well I went over there today and looked at them and had to pass,...
> 
> I would have offered a low price for the lot just to help get them out of there. If you had a place to keep them separate from your other hogs. I have picked up some pretty sorry animals and just nursed them back and you can make some money if you can do all the doctoring yourself. just my opition


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Prices on pigs in this area are way up! 20 pounders were going for $80 and butcher weights were around 1.35/#. Some really large sows and boars were still bringing .75/#. This was at the local sale barn.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

PlowGirl where at?


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

That was at the Okmulgee sale barn. With such good prices, I may get out of the hog business for awhile.


----------

